
As netizens are unhappy over Chrome changes, Googlers say: It's not set in stone - spzx
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/23/google_chrome_extension_change/
======
kerng
Chrome isn't a charity project, its their to help increase Google's revenue.

I think many Googler's disagree, the question is if it will change the
opinions of stakeholders that look at this from a business point of view.
Google's browser competition is diminished, the numbers they crunch probably
show a noticible increase in revenue with blocking ad blockers.

